# Fainting guppy?



## Manl (Jun 25, 2012)

So I had a female guppy for a year and a half. It usually is fine, but whenever I put my net into the aquarium it practically faints, but comes back to normal in a few minutes. Any explanations to this since this hasn't occurred before and not to mention that I've put the net into the aquarium before multiple times to net the plants.

Thanks


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

ummmm, no clue


----------



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

Manl said:


> So I had a female guppy for a year and a half. It usually is fine, but whenever I put my net into the aquarium it practically faints, but comes back to normal in a few minutes. Any explanations to this since this hasn't occurred before and not to mention that I've put the net into the aquarium before multiple times to net the plants.
> 
> Thanks


Very interesting!  Get any picture to see if we should nominate it for academy award for best acting fish.


----------



## pa3k_87 (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow! Breed it and see if its a genetic trait that can be passed down. Kinda like fainting goats or something.


----------



## Manl (Jun 25, 2012)

Ahahah thanks all! Its weird cause she never knew how to do it before, but maybe she learned it from the neon tetras if thats possible? Maybe after my test I'll take a record of it . I think its just smarter then the rest of the fish!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

hehe. I had goldfish before that used to "play dead" when they saw the net coming in the water. Maybe some sort of self learnt defense, although why play dead when chances are they'd get thrown out is beyond me... Have you been letting her watch Fiinding Nemo recently? lol


----------

